# In His Name! A truescale Imperial blog (updated 31/10)



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey guys,

I've been building a modest guard force for a few months now (metal valhallans) and been getting a good amount of inspiration from here.

I've been sharing the progress with friends on Facebook and I thought it was about time I joined the ranks of project logs on here.

So, here we are, the first model I have to share is my deathwatch captain WIP. 

I've expanded the force recently to include all sectors of the emporium, so expect a lot of different stuff.

As for the model himself, I've got for a superscale for my deathwatch (while truscaling all my other marines). I wanted a fairly commanding but slow and purposeful pose, and I can tell you it was a right turd to get! Straight legs are difficult.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Here's a group shot of my deathwatch with a model I'm thinking of using as my Ordo Xenos Inquisitor, but I'm not sure about him. 

He's based on a conversion I saw on here, by @slah which I shamelessly stole!

As for the deathwatch, a further note on upscale marines, one of the real joys is you have much more room for accessories! I decided that more = more.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Mother fucking hell I just got hard. Bloody awesome work! I wish I had the time and lack of miniatures to do a True Scale force. Where are the spacers? Legs and waist?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks bud! I'm really proud of them. Their were inspired by a log on here, by Veteran Sergeant.

For the deathwatch, 2 in the legs (upper and lower) and one in the waist.

Effort wise, it is a ballache, but the others (more to come) are easier and less time consuming with only one spacer at the top of the legs and at the waist.

Happily, the arms seem to be scaled properly for upscale, and are a little gorilla-y for normal size marines.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Here are a couple of size comparisons. One has both marine scales, a Valhallan and an early stage on my inq, the other has a Cadian and a truscale marine of the size that will make up the bulk of my force.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Right, before I nip off to bed, I should probably introduce the actual guard that started this force.

I'm planning on doing a 110 man company, 9 squads of 10 divided into 3 platoons each with a command squad with an overall command hq.

What with Valhallan being metal and all, I've done my best to convert some, or they get a bit dull. I decided to have the lasgunners standard, and left them largely alone conversion wise. You'll see two group shots that total 56 men, giving me all the lasgunners I need with 2 spare.

The paintjob is simple, but I think effective. I've gone for a Cold War Russia feel, with olive green being the dominant colour. The whole army will be on my catfight bases (made by mounting the base with the modular movement tray from WFB. 

Another shot shows a WIP shot of the sergeants, all of whom will be converted eventually, hopefully with some head swaps coming...

Then you'll see an early WIP of Chenkov, who will be studying maps on that table. The command HQ will all be mounted on 40mm bases, and look fairly relaxed.

There's also an army shot that I took quite a while ago, that shows a blurry shot of more parts of the project. To follow are the heavy weapon teams. I've made and undercoated all 9 teams I think, with some conversions. All 9 special weans are made and painted and I'm making some plasma gunners for the command squads.

The tanks in the background... ill photograph them this weekend and post them up. my friend and I are rather proud...


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

The pose on that first model is superb mate, looks like he's just walked through the door and everyone inside has realized they're in deep shit.

Great start to your plog and will look forward to seeing more :victory:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Clearly I need to prove myself before getting more responses... so here you are...

Some early prototypes of my Cadian veterans I'm working on knee and elbow pads for them.

Also, two of my converted Valhallan special weapons. They're especially important to the force, given the lack of variety inherent in the guard metals.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

torealis said:


> Clearly I need to prove myself before getting more responses... so here you are...


Unfortunately the project log section can be a bit slow depending on who's on/time of day when you update.

Sometimes you'll get 10+ posts, other times you get nothing. If you want direct feedback try posting in the painting section as that's generally a bit busier and will encourage more people to look out for your plog.

I'm sue once this gets going you'll have plenty of people following it as your models look fantastic :victory:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks for the advice buddy.

I'll also put a link in my sig too


----------



## 93rdSaphraDarkGuard (Apr 13, 2013)

Dude those space marines look completely badass, I like how you're changing the old models instead of just letting them be. But please, please oh please oh please get some pics up of those tanks. I run IG Armoured Regiment and I love me some pretty tanks.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

93rdSaphraDarkGuard said:


> Dude those space marines look completely badass, I like how you're changing the old models instead of just letting them be. But please, please oh please oh please get some pics up of those tanks. I run IG Armoured Regiment and I love me some pretty tanks.



Ask and ye shall receive...

A friend of mine kitbashed two of his old Russes into a prototype, and since we've made 4 more between us. I have the bits for one more as well.

I really like the finished product, and we're both working of new chimera kitbashes now too...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Also, was working on my deathwatch captain last night following a bitz delivery and have a question: 

Arm up or down?


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

torealis said:


> Also, was working on my deathwatch captain last night following a bitz delivery and have a question:
> 
> Arm up or down?


Down! Looks awesome!


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

i would say down has a more "f**k you" feel to it


----------



## 93rdSaphraDarkGuard (Apr 13, 2013)

Down most definitly down.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Down it is! More pics tonight


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

First up tonight, the captain. He only needs a shoulder pad to complete, and that's waiting at home for me, so he'll be done by the weekend.

Second is the constituent parts of another deathwatch member. He should be more or less together tomorrow. Waiting on GS to dry atm


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Second is my deathwatch heavy.

But seriously, does he look like total dogshit? I can't make up my mind... there's something off about him.


----------



## Deo Duce Comite Ferro (Jan 17, 2014)

torealis said:


> Second is my deathwatch heavy.
> 
> But seriously, does he look like total dogshit? I can't make up my mind... there's something off about him.


Hell no he looks MEAN !


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Why did I not know this was a thing?!?! This is incredible! Great work!


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

Well, somebody had asked on another forum how my technique looks like paired up to 40mm bases. I guess that's the answer, lol. I'll link them here. I've actually lamented the small nature of 25mm bases since they limit the amount of scenic inspiration I can use for them. However part of my project concept was that the miniatures would/could be assembled "out of the box", and I've tried to stick with it, lol. 

I think the problem with your heavy bolter is just the sheer size of it. The existing heavy bolter is already gigantic, so it scales perfectly with the taller Marines.

I love your captain too. Very dramatic pose, right out of the art.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Veteran Sergeant said:


> Well, somebody had asked on another forum how my technique looks like paired up to 40mm bases. I guess that's the answer, lol. I'll link them here. I've actually lamented the small nature of 25mm bases since they limit the amount of scenic inspiration I can use for them. However part of my project concept was that the miniatures would/could be assembled "out of the box", and I've tried to stick with it, lol.
> 
> I think the problem with your heavy bolter is just the sheer size of it. The existing heavy bolter is already gigantic, so it scales perfectly with the taller Marines.
> 
> I love your captain too. Very dramatic pose, right out of the art.


 aye, I wish we had 30mm bases... I'm only doing the 6 DW on 40mm bases, the rest will be on 25s like yours.

I've removed the HB arms and I'll be buying the devestator box tomorrow.

Some small updates: a superscale DW member, from a homebrew chapter (something like The Swords of the Emperor) using GK bitz.

Also a normal true scale marine sergeant.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Is that head blind folded? Awesome work as always.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Jacobite said:


> Is that head blind folded? Awesome work as always.



yes. This was intentional. He's from the bretonnian command sprue.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That is awesome. Those Bret kits do have some very characterful heads, I've used a couple on Scouts I think. Wish I had the time to do a Genswick style force.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Jacobite said:


> That is awesome. Those Bret kits do have some very characterful heads, I've used a couple on Scouts I think. Wish I had the time to do a Genswick style force.


Genswick style?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

This explains it better than I ever could: http://davetaylorminiatures.blogspot.co.nz/2011/05/genswick-33rd-rifles-regiment-1st.html

http://davetaylorminiatures.blogspot.co.nz/2011/02/genswick-5th-armored-regiment-3rd.html

First image of the second link in particular.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Aye, I have seen them before. Pretty sweet


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Why did I not know this was a thing?!?! This is incredible! Great work!


Thanks buddy! It's surprisingly easy too. I'll do a tutorial next week.

For now, I have some shiny pics to share.

First up, a decent pic of how my basic Valhallans have worked out. I know they're 5/10, but that's exactly the effort I wanted.

Not sure if I explained this, but I'm using the modular movement trays as a cityscape basing. This has also allowed me to use the base itself as a road on some bases.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

You want more you greedy buggers? fine!

2 WIP sergeants for my homebrew chapter, the Hand of Dorn


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That last image is really interesting, you aren't just using flat spacers? How easy is it to change the pose of the mini with this?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Jacobite said:


> That last image is really interesting, you aren't just using flat spacers? How easy is it to change the pose of the mini with this?


By and large, they're just cut from a sheet of plasticard. Sometimes, when reposing legs, you get enough height just from the repose, and I shove in any old offcut to fill out the back of the knee to hold it before I GS.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ah right, I thought you might be adding about 2 or 3 spacers and then filing it down to make the angle you want.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

That has happened. You're crediting me with too much forethought though I think...

And just for you Jac, here are some more pics


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

What can I say? I think you are genius!

Good god everytime I see true scale marines I wish I had done with my Minos and then remember that it would have been true scaling Terminators and FW minis...

Like the Dread, how much height have you added to the legs?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Yeah, I've looked at some FW kits, but I'm not sure I can really tackle them in the same way.

Terminators are a different matter... looking to have a go soon. Not sure what I'll do.

The dread has very little height added. Mainly because I forgot. There is some from the pose itself and the extra wire needed to make it.

And thanks buddy


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Wow, that's a dynamic set of dread legs there! Looking forward to seeing what your plans with the terminators turn into!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Iraqiel said:


> Wow, that's a dynamic set of dread legs there! Looking forward to seeing what your plans with the terminators turn into!


 thanks pal! You and me both!

Here's some stuff from a weekend photo shoot I did with the lads


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

These guys do look good. The smallness of the unhelmed head makes the armour look immense indeed!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The Deathwatch continue to look amazing. Can't wait to see them with some paint on them!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Iraqiel said:


> These guys do look good. The smallness of the unhelmed head makes the armour look immense indeed!


that was the plan!

@Horus I'm planning to farm it out for these boys, taking quotes arm.

Tonight: valhallan heavy weapons teams


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

As promised, a small update. I'm living in a hotel at the moment, so I get a bit of hobby done every night. Worked on putting a lick of paint on my heavy weapons teams finally. I need 9 in total. 6 are in this picture, 2 more are more finished and 1 doesn't exist.

You can't see a lot from the photo I know, but I've tried to mix it up as much as possible, which is difficult given the very metal nature of the models...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok, that was a shitty picture, and so are these really.

Had a few hours tonight, so got these heavy teams up to the wash stage, so not much to go.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Right, settled into my new place. Procured desk and set straight to work.

First off, laid out the guard as far as I've got...

Then did some work on a banner, some LTs and a plasma gunner.

Have also made some (unphotographed) progress on some marines, and started a custodes test model.

Oh, and a heavy bolters loader, made from a mortar loader model with the help of some arms from Victoria Miniatures

What do you think?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That is going to be one hell of an impressive set of Ice Warriors by the time you are done tor!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Evening all.

Work continues apace on the guard, with almost all the sergeants and LTs painted, and some of the converted special weapons.

Also, popped into GW Milton Keynes today to do some hobby, and they put up my marines on their Facebook! (they misspelled my name quite graphically)
https://www.facebook.com/GWMiltonKe...660799&hash=-5881568619399276365&pagefilter=3
If you want to check it out. They got some good shots.

I also made a decision to make my marines blue. Any ideas on chapters that aren't ultramarine?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Do you want solidly blue or can it have other colors as well?

Take a look at:

Mainly Blue:

Crimson Fists
Storm Wardens: http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Storm_Wardens#.UvLIz_aD7VU
Death Strike: http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Death_Strike#.UvLIzvaD7VU
Avenging Sons: http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Avenging_Sons#.UvLI4_aD7VU
Dark Hunters: http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Dark_Hunters
Emperors Spears: http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Emperor's_Spears
Star Dragons: http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Star_Dragons


Half blue and half another color:

Marines Errant (bit of white there though): http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Marines_Errant
Nova Marines: http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Novamarines

Alot of them are just really the UM colors with a different chapter badge as they are UM successors. Personally if you wanted to go with an all blue scheme I would go with Crimson Fists (because they are a pretty awesome chapter, plenty of history on them and it would allow you to do an awesome true scale version of Cantor), Storm Wardens (lots of back story and referances due to the RPG resources on them) or the Dark Hunters (pretty cool story to them and while it's a simple color scheme the trick would be to choose the right company color to make them stand out I say Green).

Just my thoughts on it.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Absolutely loving the storm wardens. Might be the way to go! Thanks for that jac!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Some stuff from tonight!

Needed one more special weapon trooper, so clipped the end off a lasgun,,swapped it for a GL head and mounted the GL ammo drum on it. It looks pretty nifty now its been greenstuffed.

The other 3 are WIP captain and 2 sergeants needing varying levels of attention.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Storm Wardens also seem to have a bit of a thing for serving in the Deathwatch so that fits with the other marines you are doing as well. All their fluff is in the Deathwatch RPG books although a lot of it you can find in Lexi or 40kwiki.

Nice GL conversion.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Well, it seems like its just you and me Jack, so here's something else for you.

Fresh from the conversion contest, my colonel..


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Seems to be. Nice work on the Colonel, which officer mini is he based off, the one with the combi flamer? Also what have you used for the paper? Never seen it before?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Really like what you have done with eth heavy weapons teams and the Valhallans in general.

I would second the vote for storm wardens - they have a nice colour scheme and quite hilarious/awesome fluff.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks guys!

The base model is the Valhallan special character, Chenkov.

The paper I cut out of a latex glove, which was textured on the inside. I'm really happy of how it came out.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ah right that's the fella, regardless of the base, very nice job on him. You used a latex glove? How did you get it to hold it's shape? Will it take paint?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks Jack. I'm going to add some more equipment around the base, a sword in scabbard, a map case, maybe a backpack. Any other thoughts on what? Might give him a mug on the table.

The glove thing was pretty easy. Just cut a flat strip out, rolled it up and put a dab of superglue where I wanted the roll to end, that holds the shape. Same for the sheet over it. Cut out a square, glued to table and then glued it to the sides. Simple. I've covered them in PVA so they should take paint fine.

So apart from the HQ (and 2 sentinels), the Valhallans are done, so here are some celebratory shots.

105 models including approximately 30 conversions.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Those heavy weapons teams look ace, I really need to get hold of some ruins to do the same. Re stuff on the commanders base: A map case would look great, cap off lying on one of the tables maybe? Personally I would keep it very regal and not practical at all so I wouldn't go with a back pack, maybe a small roman type standard?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I think I'm with you on the pack. Sadly, his hat is well and truly on his head.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Them Valhallans are excellent. Some very nice conversions there. Maybe you could put a bottle of Amasec on the table to stop his map from rolling up. 

For the blue space marines, the Dark Hunters sound good.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

SonofVulkan said:


> Them Valhallans are excellent. Some very nice conversions there. Maybe you could put a bottle of Amasec on the table to stop his map from rolling up.
> 
> For the blue space marines, the Dark Hunters sound good.



lol! Yes, that's a quality idea!


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

You have some amazing skills at converting. Wish I had half your talent!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Mate, most of what I do is really primitive. 

The true scale marines are actually really simple, and the guard are just me hacking at metal models and strapping on Cadian arms!

Your marines look ace though (if a little short...)!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

And here's what I did tonight!

He's nothing special, but he'll do.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Been away at interviews for a few days, but back now and I've almost finished work on my truscale custodes!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice work! Are those wings from the HE Phoenix Guard?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Jacobite said:


> Very nice work! Are those wings from the HE Phoenix Guard?


The helmet is the phoenix guard champion. The backpack wing is from the ravenwing sprue. He's still got a lot of work to be done, but I'm happy with him so far.

As for more stuff... 

I've started on a second six superscale deathwatch marines, the first attempt is attached.

Also finished a tac squad (just needs packs and holsters and grenades)


----------



## cole.mvb (Jul 6, 2011)

torealis said:


> Also, was working on my deathwatch captain last night following a bitz delivery and have a question:
> 
> Arm up or down?



Up for sure.
I'm only on the second page and I want to go cut up my squad I just made (1sr company Warriors of Ultramar, project logs check it out:grin These look awe inspiring. Where do u get the "spacers" and what sizes are they if u don't mind me asking?

I love the guys comment "he looks like he just walked in the door and everybody realizes they're [email protected]'d"


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

cole.mvb said:


> Up for sure.
> I'm only on the second page and I want to go cut up my squad I just made (1sr company Warriors of Ultramar, project logs check it out:grin These look awe inspiring. Where do u get the "spacers" and what sizes are they if u don't mind me asking?
> 
> I love the guys comment "he looks like he just walked in the door and everybody realizes they're [email protected]'d"


lol, sadly, you're way too late.. as you'll see.

My spacers are just cut out of an a4 sheet of plasticard, approx. 1.5mm thick.


----------



## cole.mvb (Jul 6, 2011)

torealis said:


> lol, sadly, you're way too late.. as you'll see.
> 
> My spacers are just cut out of an a4 sheet of plasticard, approx. 1.5mm thick.


haha thanks I just read through the whole thing. Those are beautiful marines, I want t:biggrin see them painted in that scheme, storm lords I think. That would be a sight of rare wonder. The assault cannon guy is super cool too.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

cole.mvb said:


> The assault cannon guy is super cool too.


Agreed! A guy in massive armour striding along with a huge gatling gun reminds me of fallout, which is never a bad thing.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

+1 to @Varakir's wise words... as well as Arnie films, of course.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Varakir said:


> Agreed! A guy in massive armour striding along with a huge gatling gun reminds me of fallout, which is never a bad thing.


thanks guys! I've made no progress on the marines really (now have about 15 undercoated)

But I have knocked up this test model for my skitarii.

The models are tox troopers from anvil industries

Thoughts on scheme?


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Certainly appropriate for a foot soldier of the adeptus mechanicus. Good find getting that line of models, they look like they will fit the part nicely.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Iraqiel said:


> Certainly appropriate for a foot soldier of the adeptus mechanicus. Good find getting that line of models, they look like they will fit the part nicely.


thanks pal, that's what I was going for. Looking forward to adding some fw stuff soon

Should have a big update tonight, did a load of painting at GW today.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

As promised, I have been beavering away...

Got my pilot, who is for my inquisitorial retinue.

A Commissar whose model I just like.

My regimental quartermaster (counts as HQ medic) 

And some early basecoats on two tactical squads!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Love that "ad mech" troop, he looks great. I am also very jealous of that Thunderbolt pilot, such an awesome mini and probably the best FW exclusive mini they have put out I think. Looking forward to seeing how those Marines turn out as well. Are you batch painting all 30 as a group?


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Awesome work once again! Looking forward to seeing how quick you can paint those 30 marines


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

There are only 19


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

torealis said:


> There are only 19



My mistake. Though you have inspired me now, with your true-scaling. I'm thinking the next project after my Dwarfs may be a true scale Deathwatch Kill team, on a diorama base. So I may be asking you for tips at some point


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

dutchy1982 said:


> My mistake. Though you have inspired me now, with your true-scaling. I'm thinking the next project after my Dwarfs may be a true scale Deathwatch Kill team, on a diorama base. So I may be asking you for tips at some point


awesome! Everyone should true scale! With my next marine I'll do a tutorial. Promise


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

dutchy1982 said:


> Deathwatch Kill team


Aaaaahhhh now this I could handle doing true-scale. Torealis, your work is awesome. I also am a huge fan of that commissar model, I think the one you've done up will look very nice next to your valhallans.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Iraqiel said:


> Aaaaahhhh now this I could handle doing true-scale. Torealis, your work is awesome. I also am a huge fan of that commissar model, I think the one you've done up will look very nice next to your valhallans.


thanks pal! And honestly, its really not that difficult. Just a bit time consuming, mainly waiting for gs to dry...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

This week I've got to take a small break from 40k to get ready for a fantasy campaign day at a friend's place. 1000 points all painted. I've got a fairly large empire themed vampire army, and I decided to add some greatsword grave guards to the mix.

This is the first guy I was really happy with. Turns out the greatsword kit is actually a pile of shite and I hate it, but if does break down into useful bitz...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Finally back to some 40k! Got a bit distracted by square based nonsense...

I've mostly been working on these grey knights. not a fan of the GK storm bolters, so ordered some sanguinary guard bolters arms, and I love the way they've turned out! 

Scaled the same way as my normal mating, they look butch as ballz


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Looks good! As a guy with an obvious inclination towards grey knights, I think you've made a very nice looking squad. Personally, I prefer the aesthetic of the original stormbolters - just due to the overall bulk of the marines. I hope that Psilencer is magnetised, because they are really a weapon designed for terminators or relentless special rule...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Iraqiel said:


> Looks good! As a guy with an obvious inclination towards grey knights, I think you've made a very nice looking squad. Personally, I prefer the aesthetic of the original stormbolters - just due to the overall bulk of the marines.


 Thanks man, your Knights were a big inspiration to finally get some of my own. I definitely get where you're coming from about the bulk, and I guess we just have different opinions about space marine aesthetics. I avoided the bulky concept by not doing the standard terminator leg way of truescaling. I think the path I picked (or rather, stole from Veteran Sergeant) makes them more slender, and I needed the GK weapons to reflect that.



> I hope that Psilencer is magnetised, because they are really a weapon designed for terminators or relentless special rule...


 Whoops... so looking badass doesn't equate to being badass?

*update!*

My commission guy, Richard Harris, http://miniaturepainting.co.uk/ has sent me some SIP pics of my boys after their first sculpt session... and it's really nice to see the lads again!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Oh god I just came in my pants.

Just got this back from my guy:
http://miniaturepainting.co.uk/gallery/collection-standard/deathwatch-marines/

I severely recommend looking at this


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

They look great, they really do. My only little niggle is that, as I understand it, their shoulder pads are on backwards but that's just ridiculous nit-picking.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

They are on the wrong shoulder, technically. This is my fault, as I only bothered to look up which pad the chapter symbol went on, and didn't know that the deathwatch swapped the shoulders when they joined. But I'm really ok with that.

I have asked Richard to add battle company colours to the 4 who don't have them


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Nice! Those are some serious looking alien hunters!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Iraqiel said:


> Nice! Those are some serious looking alien hunters!


thanks buddy, I'm extremely pleased with them.

I haven't updated in a while, but I have been very busy. This is the current extent of my army.

108 painted Valhallans, 2 sentinels, a commissar, 6 deathwatch, 20 marines, 5 grey knights, 10 skitarii and a thunderbolt pilot.

Currently built and ready for undercoat: 5 terminators, 10 devestator marines, inquisitor, assorted retinue, venerable dread, third and final sentinel.

Awaiting work: 9 arbites, assault marines, some kind of marine commander, drop pods, guard tanks.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

torealis said:


> Oh god I just came in my pants.
> 
> Just got this back from my guy:
> http://miniaturepainting.co.uk/gallery/collection-standard/deathwatch-marines/
> ...


Freaking awesome - that is a serious kill team :victory:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

God dam you and your true scale goodness! They look awesome ranked up by those IG they really do. Really making me want to my IG Highlanders and their True Scale SM allies!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Jacobite said:


> God dam you and your true scale goodness! They look awesome ranked up by those IG they really do. Really making me want to my IG Highlanders and their True Scale SM allies!


mate! Get on it. It's so easy!

I'll do a tute when I pout together my assault marines.

As for now, I've got a size pic of my terminators, and a pic of what is getting sprayed tonight...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd love too but I have to finish my Crimson Fury, Penal Legion and Minotaurs before I'm allowed to touch any more projects.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Jacobite said:


> I'd love too but I have to finish my Crimson Fury, Penal Legion and Minotaurs before I'm allowed to touch any more projects.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1YmS_VDvMY


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm working on it! It's a lot to get through!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Got a bit of an update, worked on some of the inquisitor's retinue. 

I'm having real trouble visualising what the Inq himself will look like though. Ordered some bitz...

Any ideas?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Signature test

Edit: woot. Made a sig image.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

=I= can come in so many different flavours it's a bit hard to give suggestions. Are you wanting him to be Puritan? Radical? Which branch of the =I= are we talking about? Is he a "in your face front lines type" or more a "behind the scenes, skulking in the shadows" operator?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

The plan eventually is to do all three, so any ideas would be good. I haven't the first clue about what to do. Suggestions with components in mind would be amazing.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hmmm well I'd start off by looking at the Imperial Guard range, especially their special characters to use as a base. I've seen a few people use the Empire Wizards plastic kit as well. Personally I wouldn't bother with any of the Ordo Malleus =I= minis that GW puts out, they are all pretty crap I think. The only ones I would look at are the female ones and the one male Ordo Hecteruis one or Cotaez, the new Scions kit has a lot of parts you could use, especially that great coat.

There is always the Power Armor route, with your true scaling that shouldn't be a problem as you wouldn't need to do anything to the stock armor to make the difference between the SM's and the =I= different.

Weapons wise well you could pretty much use anything from any range!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

See, I didn't think of the Scions. I preordered 2 boxes, so that should be interesting.

With power armour, I was thinking that I won't true scale the Inq, because he's just a regular human, in armour, as opposed to the genetically modified marines...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah yeah that's what I was meaning, don't true scale the =I=


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I personally rather like the inquisitor range gw does and have almost all of them - though the metal origins of the models means that they are solid and harder to convert. 

Imperial guard command squads, regimental advisers, vostroyans generally and Empire models are all very nice parts sources for inquisitors, and power armour mixups from grey knights and space marine command squads could give you more heavily armoured alternatives too.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Iraqiel said:


> I personally rather like the inquisitor range gw does and have almost all of them - though the metal origins of the models means that they are solid and harder to convert.
> 
> Imperial guard command squads, regimental advisers, vostroyans generally and Empire models are all very nice parts sources for inquisitors, and power armour mixups from grey knights and space marine command squads could give you more heavily armoured alternatives too.





Jacobite said:


> Yeah yeah that's what I was meaning, don't true scale the =I=


thanks for the advice guys, I think I'll have to dig through my empire spares and eBay and come up with something. I might have my Malleus guy sorted... so watch this space.

Given my immense amount of free time at work, I've got my terminators finished, two more sentinels (though only pics of one) and the 5 bolters guys for my devestators

Does anyone have tips on using washes on a massive flat area, as in, my drop pods?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Following discussions on Inquisitors, I have the first to present. I was originally going to use him as a regimental advisor, but I thought the awesome model deserved more. So here he is...

Rufus Kohl of the Ordo Xenos










Also at work today I finished my arbites!









My Ordo Malleus guy should be finished tomorrow.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice work tor. What do you do to where you can paint models at work?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks buddy

I work on the for a rail company in a very remote location, where I have very little to do. It's pretty awesome! 

That said... fuelling the pace is getting a tad expensive...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I promised, and I deliver.

I finished this guy today (no name for him yet)

He's a radical Ordo Malleus Inquisitor




























Also almost finished 3 devestator marines, and undercoated my venerable dread. Should have pics tomorrow of the Dev marines, and my assault sergeant.

Also popped into my local GW (Milton Keynes) and started assembling 5 of the new Scions. Really nice kit.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Loving both those =I='s, that missionary/priest mini has always been a favorite of mine and you've really done it justice, using that ad mech as a =I= was also a great idea. Got ideas for your final one?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks pal. I honestly don't know what model what xenos inq is...

As for the final, I'm not sure. I think I want a female one, but no idea where to start. Which are the best female heads around?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Very cool army you've been building! Those two Inquisitors are awesome, the radical OM one is bad ass. How much work did you put into it? 

I feel like I may have tried true scaling had I not already collected so many marines. Maybe one day I'll do up a model and see where it takes me...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

ntaw said:


> Very cool army you've been building! Those two Inquisitors are awesome, the radical OM one is bad ass. How much work did you put into it?
> 
> I feel like I may have tried true scaling had I not already collected so many marines. Maybe one day I'll do up a model and see where it takes me...



thanks pal, honestly he didn't take that much work. The base model is already awesome, I just cut off the bits I didn't like (the right hand) twisted it down to the right pose, found a hand, and then stuck bitz on. The only reason he doesn't have his normal pack is that it kept falling off, and I hate metal on metal action...

I heartily recommend true scaling. Maybe if you do a new marine army...


At the moment I'm waiting for my Knight to dry. I'll post pics later of him and my Ordo Hereticus inquisitor


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Nice work. That last one gave me a bit of a Bellboy vibe, but it's probably just the big red fist.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Zion said:


> Nice work. That last one gave me a bit of a Bellboy vibe, but it's probably just the big red fist.


You're not the first to make that comparison, I only really noticed it when he was finished. Sorta wish I'd given him a massive stubgun now...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

torealis said:


> You're not the first to make that comparison, I only really noticed it when he was finished. Sorta wish I'd given him a massive stubgun now...


Or a shotgun?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Don't make me want to go back and mess with it...

Here's some more stuff! I've pretty much run out of things to paint again, and I've promised my mate I'd finish my Russ conversions, so they, and some new Scions, are next.

I'm waiting on an order from GW with some Inq stuff for various retinue, and some Catachans that I'm planning to kitbash with the beret heads in the Scion box. So exciting times ahead.

A Knight paladin of House Karth
(the shoulder shield is missing to get some freehand done on it first)

































It's a fairly simple paintjob, mostly mephiston red spray and a wash. But I like simple.
The idea for House Karth is for it to closely align with my Mechanicus section.

A venerable dreadnought
(scaled in the legs and the waist)










He's way too blue, so I might do some work on the cheat plates.

As yet unnamed Ordo Hereticus Inquisitor
(definitely not a female, but I;m happy with the way the model came out, he's a conversion of the Empire Witch Hunter more or less stolen from @slah)

























Colour palette wise, the Xenos section will be blue, Malleus red, and Hereticus brown.

Also developed a real love of servo skulls. Great retinue fillers, and so GRIMDARK.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Sorry, I won't tempt you further!


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow that's a lot of stuff to paint! It's all looking pretty good though, I especially love the bolter inquisitor but the rest of it is very nice as well


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

torealis said:


> You're not the first to make that comparison, I only really noticed it when he was finished. Sorta wish I'd given him a massive stubgun now...


I totally want a hellboy inquisitor now 

All your Inq models look fantastic and are giving me the urge kitbash more. Seeing as i haven't painted any of my =I= yet i should really ignore that urge.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

JAMOB said:


> Wow that's a lot of stuff to paint! It's all looking pretty good though, I especially love the bolter inquisitor but the rest of it is very nice as well


 Thanks buddy! I was really sceptical during the build, and really hated him by the time I'd finished. But once I got some paint on him... he just magically turned out ok!



Varakir said:


> I totally want a hellboy inquisitor now
> 
> All your Inq models look fantastic and are giving me the urge kitbash more. Seeing as i haven't painted any of my =I= yet i should really ignore that urge.


 Thanks pal, I say BUILD BUILD BUILD! These eBay bitz sites are a blooming godsend!


I'm off to GW today to pick up my mail order (including that free SM captain) so expect to see some kitbashed Catachans soon!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

That inquisitor looks good. Always nice to see some true scale, I'm just not dedicated enough 

Looking forward to seeing more

P.S. You're right. eBay bits shops are so bloody useful!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Love the Arbites and that Inquisitor. The preacher minis are some of my favourites, and seeing them chopped up is hard, but you did a great job.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Love the Arbites and that Inquisitor. The preacher minis are some of my favourites, and seeing them chopped up is hard, but you did a great job.


I know right? Think how I felt when I made that cut... I didn't even know what I was going to do!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Another night shift, another batch of models. Mostly back to building again, trying to figure out of Catachans can be done well. I'm about 70% happy. 

They're kitbashed from 
the regular squad, 
Cadians, 
marine grenades and pouches, 
the Catachans command box
Scion bitz (mainly the heads)

So here's some from the Command:










And some mans










There's still a lot of clean up and GS work needed, but they're so much better than out of the box. Those heads are kickass.

Also finished and undercoated my Scions. I've done ten. The plan eventually is to do two lots of 6 with 2 meltas each. 



















I'm a real fan of them, and the little extras I've added have only helped me love them more. They're nice, beefy models.

This last guy is a very early stage of what should be an awesome something at the end:










It also gives a nice scale for the TS marines...


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

The Guardsmen are looking pretty cool. Nice kit-bashing.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Asamodai said:


> The Guardsmen are looking pretty cool. Nice kit-bashing.


Thanks pal. Any suggestions for improvements? Or even paint schemes at this rate. Does anyone know how to do good urban camo?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice kit bashing of those Catachans, they look a little less stupid now. Color scheme wise have you considered a simple grey/black scheme with the camo pattern sponged on? Makes life very easy!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

It's not urban camo, but i love the camo pattern SIgur was using on the Tau he did recently:


http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=137857

Maybe you could adapt the colours for an urban setting?


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Nothing I can think of. The only time I've tried to do an Urban camo scheme was on one Stormtrooper for a Inquisitorial retinue. It was just black fatigues with little white and grey lines. 

I'm a big fan of the scheme on the old GW Studio Cadian 122nd though.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

torealis said:


> Thanks pal. Any suggestions for improvements? Or even paint schemes at this rate. Does anyone know how to do good urban camo?


These are lookin amazing, i can't see anything in the modelling that i would change at all. In fact the guardsmen have given me a few ideas on things i can do to add a little more variety to my own desert guard as i've been using only metal models for the basis and don't like the plastic Catachans very much. 

As for a colour scheme i would say to pick 2 colours for a camo scheme and then allow yourself 2 other spot colours. Don't include the skin tones in these. If you add 3 colours to the camo it will make the pattern a bit of a pain to paint and will limit how many other details you can highlight on the model without it looking too busy. 

I think a dark blue and black would look pretty cool, like black body armour and blue fatigues. It'd have an almost SWAT feel to it.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

This is EXACTLY the WFB model I was going to use to make an Inquisitor up until I found the old metal one with a book in his hand and back-slung sword. I really look forward to what he becomes.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Varakir said:


> It's not urban camo, but i love the camo pattern SIgur was using on the Tau he did recently:
> 
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=137857
> ...





Asamodai said:


> Nothing I can think of. The only time I've tried to do an Urban camo scheme was on one Stormtrooper for a Inquisitorial retinue. It was just black fatigues with little white and grey lines.
> 
> I'm a big fan of the scheme on the old GW Studio Cadian 122nd though.





GrimzagGorwazza said:


> These are lookin amazing, i can't see anything in the modelling that i would change at all. In fact the guardsmen have given me a few ideas on things i can do to add a little more variety to my own desert guard as i've been using only metal models for the basis and don't like the plastic Catachans very much.
> 
> As for a colour scheme i would say to pick 2 colours for a camo scheme and then allow yourself 2 other spot colours. Don't include the skin tones in these. If you add 3 colours to the camo it will make the pattern a bit of a pain to paint and will limit how many other details you can highlight on the model without it looking too busy.
> 
> I think a dark blue and black would look pretty cool, like black body armour and blue fatigues. It'd have an almost SWAT feel to it.


 As much as I appreciate your confidence in my painting abilities, I think Grimzag has the solution that's within my abilities as a painter.



ntaw said:


> This is EXACTLY the WFB model I was going to use to make an Inquisitor up until I found the old metal one with a book in his hand and back-slung sword. I really look forward to what he becomes.


i'm not planning on doing a huge amount... hopefully he'll be done on Monday.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Another small update from work yesterday.

Did a test model for my Scions, and I'm happy with the scheme. Also finished a priest for the Malleus retinue. (since the photo I've done his base and plasma cell) (also not sure why the edge of his relic appears blue. It isn't.









Also finished my last servo skull, this one for the Hereticus retinue. I'm really happy with the way the gas came out.
And a Jokaero... because... well... why not?









The Warrior priest is coming along, nearly finished the build and should have something to upload tomorrow.

Tonight's task is mostly dedicated to digital art for the 40k campaign I've got coming, but hopefully should get a good start on the other 9 scions.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I figured I'd put these here too, these are 4 maps I've made for the ground battles of our campaign. They're all based of satellite images of random cities I thought looked cool.

Any thoughts would be welcome.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

MOAR MODELS!

So here last week's effort from work. Finished my Scions.









And finally got round to painting my Krieg commissar. Waiting on a cheap Chinese knockoff set of death riders to arrive now!









Also bought a second knight at GW last week and I'm trying something different. I've built a base for him with a ruined Chimera on it, and I've cut him at the left knee to bend it. I'm trying to keep most parts separate so I can spray the armour, feet and parts of the guns red before I assemble him fully.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Looking awesome mate! I love the scions scheme


----------



## dragonadam (Mar 22, 2011)

The Catachan Command is sweet! Any paint on them yet?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

JAMOB said:


> Looking awesome mate! I love the scions scheme


 Thanks mate, took me a while to find one muted enough for the inquisition that still looked like I'd painted them...



dragonadam said:


> The Catachan Command is sweet! Any paint on them yet?


sadly not, I'm out of undercoat and GW doesn't open til tomorrow!

So yesterday I build a ton of stuff! Here are some pics of more retinue for my Ordos...










These guys are for the Ordo Xenos retinue, I'm going to make them very straight laced, clean, to go with the puritan Inq.










These guys are also going in the Xenos retinue. The girl is a mechanic to go with the thunderbolt pilot.










And these mental dudes are going in the Hereticus retinue!


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

torealis said:


> I'm out of undercoat and GW doesn't open til tomorrow!


I suggest going to home depo, they have pretty much the same thing for less than a dollar in white in black and for a little more in other colors. It's worked pretty well for me so far, as long as you don't get too close while spraying.

Those are some very nice models you have to work with, I can't wait to see some paint on them!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

JAMOB said:


> I suggest going to home depo, they have pretty much the same thing for less than a dollar in white in black and for a little more in other colors. It's worked pretty well for me so far, as long as you don't get too close while spraying.
> 
> Those are some very nice models you have to work with, I can't wait to see some paint on them!



Thanks for the tip, and the complement. 

To be honest, I know I'm safe with GW, so I'll stick to them. I've ordered two Army Painter colour sprays too, for my Leman Russes and some FoW stuff.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

torealis said:


> Thanks for the tip, and the complement.
> 
> To be honest, I know I'm safe with GW, so I'll stick to them. I've ordered two Army Painter colour sprays too, for my Leman Russes and some FoW stuff.


Fair enough. Actually that's what I did too, I started using this before these new-fangled GW sprays came about.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Excellent job on the Priest conversion to Inquisitor. I had much more adventurous things in mind, you just blew all those thoughts out of the water with this.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Love that Empire Priest Conversion, any chance of a close up on the non killy bit of the chain staff?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Jacobite said:


> Love that Empire Priest Conversion, any chance of a close up on the non killy bit of the chain staff?


I'll get another pic tomorrow for you mate.

For now:

The grand unveiling of my finished Leman Russes.

I'm about to spray these guys, so any comments and additions are welcome!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Love that double barreled punisher cannon, how easy was that to do? Nice simple and more importantly you've made the join work well.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

They look tough as nails man. The tanks look big, but it might just be the recessed hull mounted weapons and the pushed back sponsons. Where'd ya get them from?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Those russ are really nice, a lot more imposing than the normal model!

Also great wok on the chainsaw priest gang :victory:


----------



## alex_mac47 (May 3, 2009)

torealis said:


> I'll get another pic tomorrow for you mate.
> 
> For now:
> 
> ...


Awesome work on the tanks - I see what you mean the Tamiya kits can add a lot! Really like what you have done with the kit bashing. What kit did you take the tracks from?

Also a big fan of your Colonel, standard and the catachan conversion: 

You have given me a lot of additional inspiration!



torealis said:


> Another night shift, another batch of models. Mostly back to building again, trying to figure out of Catachans can be done well. I'm about 70% happy.
> 
> So here's some from the Command:
> 
> ...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Jacobite said:


> Love that double barreled punisher cannon, how easy was that to do? Nice simple and more importantly you've made the join work well.


Thanks man. It was pretty easy, as the two together slotted pretty neatly (if a little tightly) into the Russ turret. The casing was just slipped out of plasticard! 



ntaw said:


> They look tough as nails man. The tanks look big, but it might just be the recessed hull mounted weapons and the pushed back sponsons. Where'd ya get them from?


Thanks man. Everything you see that's grey is made by GW, mostly just combined from 2 standard LR kits! The beige stuff is Tamiya stowage from eBay, and the white is plasticard! Simples!



Varakir said:


> Those russ are really nice, a lot more imposing than the normal model!
> 
> Also great wok on the chainsaw priest gang :victory:


Thanks buddy! They were real fun. I was just browsing eBay for empire stuff for my Vampire Counts and had a flash of inspiration!

@alex_mac47 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111015837425?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 is the set I picked up, I shared the kit with a friend and we tracked 5 LRs altogether, with some leftovers! They're about 1.25 cm wide in general I reckon. Maybe 1.5

I've been busy at work, and I've almost finished my second Knight. He'll be getting based tonight. I've also built 5 more assault marines, and started upscaling some GK termies! Pics tomorrow.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Jesus, I've been neglecting this!

Here are two pics of my second knight, who is pretty much all done!

















The leg bend was slightly tricky to get right especially with an eye to the overall build, but I think it worked out pretty well in the end!

What's in the pipeline:

5 Grey Knight Terminators: scaled and built, need final detailing.
5 Assault Marines: mostly painted, need some final touches and a wash.
Last couple of Dev Marines: as above.

I've also assembled a FW Vulture, which is really awesome. Made it up as an alternative Vendetta, with all the lascannons that requires.

I also picked up a ton of other bits and pieces for my Inq. Factions. All shall become clear.


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

just flicked through all of this, looks great, especially liking the satellite images for some reason
russes look cool especially the punisher, like a (not so)mini macharius, what did you use for the tracks?
your scion kitbashes look good, got some of those heads left over from making my arbites so will be stealing the badass vets idea




torealis said:


> All shall become clear.


when?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Radu Lykan said:


> just flicked through all of this, looks great, especially liking the satellite images for some reason
> russes look cool especially the punisher, like a (not so)mini macharius, what did you use for the tracks?
> your scion kitbashes look good, got some of those heads left over from making my arbites so will be stealing the badass vets idea


Thanks buddy, it's nice to have some encouragement. It's been a while, and I've not been hobbying as hordcore as I'd like, new job and all.

I've dipped a bit into WFB, what with End Times being so fucking incredible and all.

But I've also been at work on these bad boys, but GK Termies. Truescaled and all!

This is the sergeant. He's going to be weilding a whopping great deamonsword:









These are the rest of the bodgers:

























And my obligatory minigun man:









I'm having a hobby day tomorrow at a mate's, and these guys might get some paint on them. I'll also be working on a new superscaled deathwatch captain, and 5 truescale assault marines.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

RIGHT!

I've been neglecting the forums, but not my hobby!

Here is a brief rundown of what I've been working on...

*Inquisitorial Retinues*

I wanted to do all 3 Ordos, each with a unique style and colour pallet and have a really fun time with the models...

Ordo Hereticus









Ordo Malleus









Ordo Xenos









*Space marines!*

As I've mentioned before, I do two scales of Marines. My normal chapter marines are in a slightly taller Truescale, while my deathwatch are even taller still, something I call SuperScale.

*comparison*









I've done 3 full tactical squads, a full assault squad and a full devestator squad. I have enough bits to get up to 60 tactical marines, and the legs are in the works.

All the completed squads mentioned above are totally painted! I've uploaded a small sample:


























I've also done these lovely grey knights in the same scale









My last 6 Deathwatch are a slight work in progress.But I'm happy so far.









aaaand this is a DKK commissar I painted up for my guard!


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

Some truely amazing remodelling work there dude as always your plog is a great joy to read and feast my eyes upon the hard work that goes into your minis.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Great stuff, I have tried to true scale a few marines but my modelling skills do not match my ambition, I may just save the effort for stern guard


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Dorns Legacy said:


> Some truely amazing remodelling work there dude as always your plog is a great joy to read and feast my eyes upon the hard work that goes into your minis.


thanks man! I hope to keep it more up to date now!



Oldman78 said:


> Great stuff, I have tried to true scale a few marines but my modelling skills do not match my ambition, I may just save the effort for stern guard


I'm going to work on some legs tomorrow, and I'll post a tutorial. Its really, really simple. You need to do it on plain legs though, sternguard won't work...


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

torealis said:


> thanks man! I hope to keep it more up to date now!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to work on some legs tomorrow, and I'll post a tutorial. Its really, really simple. You need to do it on plain legs though, sternguard won't work...


Sorry mate, I should have clarrified, I will be using normal marines converted to stern guard, so I'll save the time and effort for them, looking forward to the tutorial!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Right, this is a quick image tutorial for the legs, which are the only real conversion when doing my Truescale Marines...









Cut at the thighs...









glue spacers to the groin end of the legs









put glue on the bases first, then the underside of the spacer, and stick it all together at once! You need to base him at the same time to make sure the pose is right.

Sometimes you can't replicate the pose in the original legs, the spacers muck that up somewhat, and if you try, they can look a bit derpy, so play around until you get something realistic. Then leave to dry.


This is an imgur album for a tutorial of my massive marines!
http://imgur.com/a/gMr4n


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah, I have had a bit of bother with the pose, damn it all you and Veteran Sargeant just tempt me too much, bye bye free time!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Oldman78 said:


> Yeah, I have had a bit of bother with the pose, damn it all you and Veteran Sargeant just tempt me too much, bye bye free time!


I did about 15 sets of legs in 2 hours this morning. It's easy when you know how! Just experiment with what works for you. The legs are the worst!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I think that post is a good one to keep in the back pocket for when I eventually do my deathwatch (he says a year after last mentioning the idea).


----------

